# Intaller xmonad

## femtotron

Bonjour,

Je viens de commencer à utiliser gentoo. Pour l'instant j'utilise gentoo sans interface grahique et j'aimerai installer "XMONAD" que j'ai découvert il n'y a pas longtemps. Malgré plusieurs heures de recherches et de tentatives je n'ai pas réussi à installer cette fameuse interface. 

J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a déjà installé xmonad sur son gentoo ou connaît un tutorial (à jours) qui indique l'installation de cette dernière pas-à-pas (langue du tuto n'a pas d'importance) sachant que j'aie déjà essayé celui de wiki.gentoo mais il n'a pas résolu mon problème.

Si quelqu'un résout mon problème je lui serai très reconnaissant.

Merci d'avance.

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour trouver un tuto, je pense qu'on ne fera pas mieux qu'un moteur de recherche  :Smile: 

Par contre, si tu as un problème spécifique, en nous fournissant des détails on pourra peut être t'aider.

Bon courage et bienvenue  :Smile: 

----------

## femtotron

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Pour trouver un tuto, je pense qu'on ne fera pas mieux qu'un moteur de recherche :)
> 
> Par contre, si tu as un problème spécifique, en nous fournissant des détails on pourra peut être t'aider.
> 
> Bon courage et bienvenue :)

 

Merci pour ta réponse rapide. 

Je connais aps vraiment mon problème. En suivant les instructions données par le tuto je n'ai aucun message d'erreur et quand je lance xmonad ça ne fonctionne pas. La commande permettant de lancer xmonad est reconnue mais aucune preuve de fonctionnement.

Au passage, as-tu déjà installer xmonad sur ton gentoo ?

----------

## 324874

Salut femtotron !

 *femtotron wrote:*   

> [...] Je connais pas vraiment mon problème. [...] et quand je lance xmonad ça ne fonctionne pas. [...]

 

Il faut s'assurer, au préalable,  que la partie employée est fonctionnelle (1 puis 2, 3, etc.), voir ci-dessous.

Les systèmes d'exploitation GNU/Linux sont modulaires. Le système graphique est composé de plusieurs parties.

Server/Client (  :Question:  ).

X Window System (cf. Xorg et Xorg Guide)

X Display Manager (cf. Display Manager)

X Window Manager (cf. Xmonad)

Desktop Environment

Un tutoriel ? Ah non ! Je pense plutôt à un livre ayant 2 048 pages.   :Twisted Evil: 

Cdlt, feng

----------

## 324874

La duplication d'un fil de discussion n'est pas appréciable pour les observateurs et les contributeurs (progression plus rapide 

d'un des fil de discussion, solutions proposées non prises en comptes, etc.) !

cf. Install xmonad - Desktop Environment

Cdlt, feng

----------

## femtotron

 *feng wrote:*   

> Salut femtotron !
> 
>  *femtotron wrote:*   [...] Je connais pas vraiment mon problème. [...] et quand je lance xmonad ça ne fonctionne pas. [...] 
> 
> Il faut s'assurer, au préalable,  que la partie employée est fonctionnelle (1 puis 2, 3, etc.), voir ci-dessous.
> ...

 

Salut feng,

Je te remercie d'avoir pris ton temps pour me répondre. 

 Je suis en train de lire ce que m'as proposé. J'espère pourvoir régler mon problème une fois la lecture est terminée.

Encore merci

----------

## femtotron

Malgré des heures de lecture, de recherche et d'essais je n'ai pas réussi à installer cette fameuse interface graphique "Xmonad". Je me demande parfois s'il est possible de l'installer sur Gentoo.

----------

## Grena

Bonjour, 

Xmonad est bien installable sur Gentoo je l'utilise actuellement. Cependant j'ai fais l'installation il y a un certains temps je me souvient plus de tous les détails. J'utilisais dwm avant du coup j'ai juste utilisé la documentation officiel.

Tu peut esseyer un autre gestionnaire de fenêtre léger, comme openbox (il doit pas y avoir beaucoup de dépendance). Ça permetrait de tester si le problème vient de Xmonad ou du reste de la configuration graphique.

----------

## femtotron

 *Grena wrote:*   

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Xmonad est bien installable sur Gentoo je l'utilise actuellement. Cependant j'ai fais l'installation il y a un certains temps je me souvient plus de tous les détails. J'utilisais dwm avant du coup j'ai juste utilisé la documentation officiel.
> 
> Tu peut esseyer un autre gestionnaire de fenêtre léger, comme openbox (il doit pas y avoir beaucoup de dépendance). Ça permetrait de tester si le problème vient de Xmonad ou du reste de la configuration graphique.

 

Est-ce que tu te rappelles des étapes ? Je veux dire au niveau de l'installation c'est quoi que tu as installé ?

Si tu décris toutes les étapes ça m'aideras énormément.

Merci d'avance

----------

## Grena

en paquet installé j'ai :

x11-base/xorg-server

x11-wm/xmonad

x11-wm/xmonad-contrib

et 

x11-misc/dmenu

x11-misc/xmobar 

qui sont pratique mais qui empêcheraient pas l'interface de ce lancer.

pour la configuration j'ai

```

cat ~/.xinitrc

xmonad

```

et suivi une doc semblable a celle la au départ pour Xmonad. http://xmonad.org/xmonad-docs/xmonad-contrib/XMonad-Doc-Configuring.html

après je lance l'interface avec un startx en tty

----------

## 324874

femtotron,

Gentoo est accessible (en terme d'exploitation du système) aux utilisateurs avancés de GNU/Linux. Le forum fournit un support mais il ne fournit pas de base technique, 

technologique, ou scientifique. Il s'agit d'un facteur fondamental à ne pas négliger lorsque l'on tente de prendre en main un système d'exploitation Gentoo.

Ma perception est qu'il n'y a pas de tutoriels pour apprendre à exploiter Gentoo. On se fonde sur ses connaissances pour résoudre les problèmes ou difficultés que l'on rencontre.

Il faut avoir des connaissances en informatique et sur l'utilisation et l'administration de systèmes GNU/Linux. Selon moi, un forum ne constitue pas une ressource de référence pour 

se constituer efficacement une base. Un forum apporte partiellement des éléments d'information.

Je te conseilles de te conformer aux règles du forum afin de résoudre efficacement et effectivement les problèmes rencontrés et surmonter les difficultés.

Je te recommandes également de ne pas négliger la communication. Il faut prévenir et informer (...) pour progresser en bonne entente.

Cdlt, feng.

----------

## femtotron

Re-Bonjour,

J'ai réussi à installer xmonad sur mon gentoo (enfin). La bonne nouvelle: xmonad fonctionne, la mauvaise est que je ne peux pas changer la couleur d'arrière plan (background) avec les configurations de bases de xmonad.hs et xinitrc (exec xmonad).

J'ai pris quelques exemples donnés/publiés sur https://wiki.haskell.org/Xmonad/Config_archive . 

Pour info, j'ai pris l'example de Ray :https://wiki.haskell.org/Xmonad/Config_archive/Ray%27s_xmonad.hs

j'ai fait:

```
env-update
```

pour que les nouvelles variables soient pris en compte. 

Et quand je lance 

```
startx
```

 j'ai un écran noir avec la souris mais rien ne s'affiche même quand je fais <mod>+<shift>+<Enter>.

mon fichier .xinitrc contient :

```
exec xmonad
```

J'attends vos aides avec impatiences. Merci d'avance

----------

